# GTR R35 Engine Failure



## Y13GTR (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there, I've had a bit of a bobo with my new(ish) R35. I don't know much about engines, only a rough idea of how they work, so any advice on here would be greatly appreciated.
I recently took my R35 to Monza, Italy. The car has not been modified at all except the Y-Pipe exhaust which was installed by Nissan Edinburgh before I collected the car last November. The car has only ever been fuelled with high octane fuel. I had it down the autobahn three days before the engine failed (180mph) and drove it fairly hard the whole day. It sat for a few days while we were at the GP. 
Around three hours into the drive home at the boarder of Switzerland and Italy the engine cut (approx 120mph) white smoke everywhere! Total loss of power, power steering and brakes went and when I pulled over the car wouldn't restart (after waiting for the engine to cool).
The car sat in Italy for weeks until it transpired GTR specialist wouldn't be able to go out to see the car. It arrived back in Edinburgh last week. I had a call yesterday saying that some anomalies had been found and asked if I had modified the car at all. I told them I hadn't. Then I called today for an update and they advised me to prepare for the worst, that Nissan were saying they were probably going to walk away from it. The reason; a very vague that the engine must have been modified or that it was running on too low an octane which won't cool as quickly as higher octane, both of which are incorrect.
My questions are, how can Nissan advise they are probably not going to cover the fault if they don't know what is wrong with it yet, and when both reasons they have cited are not accurate? Has anyone heard of this happening before to an R35, which I'm told hasn't in the UK? (apparently the 5th, and furthest from the cooler, cylinder failed)... and, has anyone any general advice on my now desperate situation?
I'm sure Nissan staff probably monitor this site, so I'd appreciate hearing from anyone there as well, anonymously, of course.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

worth chatting to Evolution6 on here; he had an engine failure covered under warranty although it was a struggle. Think that was down to oil starvation.

as with most things, try and negotiate an outcome before getting the club out


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Unlucky mate, have they given you an engine inspection report?

I would get a 3rd party to do one as well.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you buy the car from brand new or was it second hand and the possibility of it being Cobb`d prior to your ownership commencing ?

If the service schedule has been adhered to and as you say it has not been modified apart from the Y pipe then I fail to see how Nissan can walk away from it. At the very least the dealership should warranty it for 12 months over and above the Nissan warranty

If I was _definately_ looking at the probability of Nissan not playing ball I would get a sample of the fuel in your car independantly tested and look at the possibilty of starting a legal battle.

On the other hand , if your car has been modified or you have strayed from the service schedule in any way then you could be in the poop. Although I cant see how the fault can be diagnosed without a partial strip down first.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Assuming all the information above is how it is, it seems like you're being treated unfairly, unless of course they do cite the Y-pipe as a reason to refuse warranty.

The engine control unit is well capable of handling low octane fuel, although of course no one would recommend it. Besides, you said that you always used high octane fuel.

Sounds like Nissan still need to learn how to treat their customers.

If the story is as you say, assuming the Y-pipe issue is not used against you, I suspect it will turn out OK, but they will not treat you nicely through this from the sounds of it. They will worry rather than reassure you. They will blame everything but their product.


----------



## Y13GTR (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers guys,
They haven't given me access to an engine report yet, just said it was throwing up some 'anomolies'. I'm going down on Saturday morning and the engine report is something I'll be going over. The car was bought new and the service plan was also fully up to date, with the service after the optimisation carried out just a week before we left, so about 10 days before the incident. I'm getting an update later today - hopefully the fuel sample results and more info on the engine report.
It's all a bit vague and they can't tell me for sure what's wrong with it (and I presume may not for sure until they lift and strip it) which makes it all the more infuriating that Nissan have suggested I may be on my own with this one!
I'll post updates if the thread is kept open, thanks agian and cheers to Evo6 who PMd me.
Be back soon!


----------



## Y13GTR (Jun 15, 2010)

The cars engine is being taken out for an inspection a week tomorrow. Probably won't be any news til then. It's already been 5 and a half wks since the engine failed and no replacement car as the case is warranty pending. Now I'm driving a Peugeot Partner!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Really all goes well for you....:wavey:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Y13GTR said:


> no replacement car as the case is warranty pending. Now I'm driving a Peugeot Partner!


wtf, I wouldn't stand for that

the car has failed, it's under warranty, they should cough up a decent motor

so it's six weeks before anyone even looked at the engine

i'd be lawyering up, as they are taking the pee


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds like Nissan UK's approach to faults was lifted from the Vatican's priest abuse operating procedure.

1. Take all evidence away
2. Blame the victim
3. Avoid specifics and provide vague explanation
4. Render unilateral judgement based on nebulous thinking


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Any update on this ???


----------



## Y13GTR (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,
Been a month since my lasy post... very little progress made! 
Was offered a loan car (Nissan Note or Quashqui!) just two days ago after making enough noise about having to make and pay for alternative travel arrangements. The garage is 150miles away though so it's not exactly convenient to pop over and pick a replacement car up!
Fuel sample was sent for analysis 1/11/10 and still not got the final report back now almost 3 weeks later. What I have been told is that the fuel octane levels were above 98 and they are happy the car has not been modified except Ypipe (Nissan , not the dealership, have suggested this may be investigated further down the line as a contributing factor - I assume only if no other valid reason to void the warranty is found before hand!) so as far as I'm concerned the two reasons first given as to why a warranty claim looked unlikely have been expelled.
What I have been told from the fuel analysis is that the fuel analysed has no ethenol in it which may have caused it to run lean... as far as I can research ethenol is not a standard component and fuel make up varies from pump to pump. Does anyone else have any idea?
Been in fairly regular contact with the dealer and now nissan but it really is like banging my head up against a brick wall all the while I'm a new GTR out of pocket. It's a shame cause the dealers seem like a decent lot who have come up against a fair bit of resistance from Nissan, but enough is enough. I'm getting seriosuly frustrated and fed up now.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Mate, I really feel for you.

I have never heard of anyone having to measure or be aware of the Ethenol content of petrol before you fill up. :chairshot

What exactly failed on the engine?

Paul


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

E85 could damage the engine by running lean and the GTR is not compatible with E85 in standard form, but that has been ruled out anyway.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nissan are the worst company in the world for this treatment ,55k car and they blame the owners most times .Pathetic


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow man that really sucks. I would be raging the day they tried to point fingers at me. I dont see how any of this could be your fault. Driving at those speeds are nothing for the GTR. How long does it take for a fuel sample? I think if you paid good money for the car they should at least give your something in the same price range.

I hope you get your car fixed and is all under warranty. Im struggling with a over heating R32 GTR, I cant imagine you with your New(ish) GTR.

Good luck mate, keep us posted!


----------



## Y13GTR (Jun 15, 2010)

Have heard today that the independant fuel analysis report has just been returned. The fuel conforms to BS EN 228 & BS 7800 regular and super unleaded gasoline specifications on all tests carried out. The dealer is sending/ has sent the report to Nissan. I called Nissan for an update and their latest stance, they said they will return my call later today at some point. I'm not sure what else they can come back to me about voiding a warranty claim now, touch wood. Will keep you posted.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope it goes well mate


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like a case of keep making lots of noise. It's ridiculous you've been messed around so much. Stories like these really put me off R35s!
(P.s. moving this to general where it will get seen more).


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Y13GTR said:


> Have heard today that the independant fuel analysis report has just been returned. The fuel conforms to BS EN 228 & BS 7800 regular and super unleaded gasoline specifications on all tests carried out. The dealer is sending/ has sent the report to Nissan. I called Nissan for an update and their latest stance, they said they will return my call later today at some point. I'm not sure what else they can come back to me about voiding a warranty claim now, touch wood. Will keep you posted.


They cant. Who is your HPC? I'm surprised they haven't been more vocal.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tell them you are seeing a solicitor on Friday unless they get back to you confirming the warranty claim is valid by Thursday @ 5pm.

Disgraceful by Nissan - shame the club still doesn't seem to have any impact on service levels.

D


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I wonder whether the quality of Nissan customer service will increase proportionately with the price increase for 2011?


I definitely wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree, not a great advert for Nissan.

Have used a barrister on another, non car, matter recently and it really helped.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

surely nissan must read the threads on here? Do they not know that they loose car sales when people read this. 


I for one was going to purchase a 35 gtr but was put off by something i read on here a while back. 


I am now again thinking of purchasing a 35 gtr but again i have been put of with what i have just read. 


Looks like im going to purchase another Audi RS instead, Audi was spot on.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

OP; don't forget that the VR38 has had manufacturing problems

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130909-gtr-engine-change-programme-official-information.html


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Sadly it speaks volumes about Nissans attitude to their customers that instead of fixing the car, they have spent weeks analysing and testing fuel etc in a clear attempt to deny the warranty.

If your car hasn't been chipped and ran on the correct fuel then it would seem they should pay unless they decide to try and void it based on the Y-pipe. If they do this then the dealer should pay, as they sold you the car with the Y-pipe and presumably didn't tell you that the warranty was void as a result.

I always advised people to ask for a written confirmation of warranty when buying a Y-pipe and no-one ever got one. I guess we'll find out soon what the situation is.

Good luck!

PS When my Porsche GT2 blew its gearbox a few years back under warranty, Porsche replaced the gearbox without question and provided an E-Class Mercedes for the ten days it took to suppply/fit it. Nissan still need to learn about customer service that people deserve when buying a now £70k car.They should keep some engines and gearboxes in stock, no-one should be waiting the weeks/months we frequently hear about on here for repairs.......


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I would have thought it would be reasonable for Nissan to look at the car and deal with the matter promptly, if ; the car has been serviced properly and has not been materially modified

OP - It is commonly understood that Nissan replaced engines in the Euro recall that had been remapped and modified e.g. exhausts.



Guy said:


> Sadly it speaks volumes about Nissans attitude to their customers that instead of fixing the car, they have spent weeks analysing and testing fuel etc in a clear attempt to deny the warranty.
> 
> If your car hasn't been chipped and ran on the correct fuel then it would seem they should pay unless they decide to try and void it based on the Y-pipe. If they do this then the dealer should pay, as they sold you the car with the Y-pipe and presumably didn't tell you that the warranty was void as a result.
> 
> ...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

stealth said:


> Nissan are the worst company in the world for this treatment ,55k car and they blame the owners most times .Pathetic


At least I got my scratch on the front lip refunded.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> surely nissan must read the threads on here? Do they not know that they loose car sales when people read this.
> 
> 
> I for one was going to purchase a 35 gtr but was put off by something i read on here a while back.
> ...


Alas I think most manufacturers are the same. Audi tried to sting me for over £3000 when my shocks failed a week after the cars MOT (passed) and warranty expired. 

It's a shame when a manufacturer is looking to avoid a genuine claim before they have all the information. I wonder if that is in the new brochure for the "new" £70K car! Nissan will never see anymore of my money until they ramp up their customer service levels.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd warm them up to a compensation claim of some description for the time etc. They must have a Service Level Agreement somewhere regarding this. Anyone know of one?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Too bad that the services are this levels below. I had a refund but that's because I called them more than 5 times over and over and they were.... of it then I got my refund.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

waltong said:


> Alas I think most manufacturers are the same. Audi tried to sting me for over £3000 when my shocks failed a week after the cars MOT (passed) and warranty expired.
> 
> It's a shame when a manufacturer is looking to avoid a genuine claim before they have all the information. I wonder if that is in the new brochure for the "new" £70K car! Nissan will never see anymore of my money until they ramp up their customer service levels.


But in your case with audi your say your warranty had expired? Also it doesnt matter if it had a MOT 1 hour before, if the suspension failed after the MOT. 

I take it that it was the DRC that failed? 

I know people who have had this replaced on the AUDI warranty with no questions asked and they have had it changed a few times in the year! 

However there is clearly a fault on the DRC system that Audi uses, or should i say that the Audi tech's dont know how to recharge the system in the U.K as its only the U.k that they have this issue!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nissan still didn´t understand that there behaviour has cost them just alone from this case maybe about 3-5 customers........im sure its that much...anybody who can afford a GTR,can afford a Porsche....but Nissan are still sitting on their high horse and looking down to their poor customers......

Nissan,fix this broken GTR and make your customer happy again.......:wavey:


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

This story is a real downer and shame for an otherwise superb car. I have lurked on this board for a number of months/year now and have been considering a GTR purchase next spring sometime. However, I am repeatedly put off buy these stories of a handful of engine failures and the bonnet saftey device activating. What compounds this and actually scares me is the associated costs and that Nissan UK don't want to know or care. 

I think I might be walking away and trying a Porsche 997 turbo instead. 

So if Nissan are reading this, you are losing potential customers, you have a very fast and capable car, but that means nothing when it is either in a dealer for weeks and months on end and customer service is non-existent. Frightening really and something I couldn't take a gamble on.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

to be fair to Nissan these stories are not common, and most of us are delirious with pleasure
:smokin:





PaulMcA said:


> This story is a real downer and shame for an otherwise superb car. I have lurked on this board for a number of months/year now and have been considering a GTR purchase next spring sometime. However, I am repeatedly put off buy these stories of a handful of engine failures and the bonnet saftey device activating. What compounds this and actually scares me is the associated costs and that Nissan UK don't want to know or care.
> 
> I think I might be walking away and trying a Porsche 997 turbo instead.
> 
> So if Nissan are reading this, you are losing potential customers, you have a very fast and capable car, but that means nothing when it is either in a dealer for weeks and months on end and customer service is non-existent. Frightening really and something I couldn't take a gamble on.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Agree Some Nissan Dealers have upped their game. They used to charge £50 a day storage while your car was in warranty dispute:chairshot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as matty said earlier

firslty thats a real shame it happened

it put me off the 35, so i went another route and got another 34 instead.

i dont know what more you can do, but its just hassle you dont need

fuel tests, sh*t replacement car etc etc

youve paid for the car brand new, done everything they wanted and you still get treated like that (and could be massively out of pocket)

the "benefit" for me wouldnt justify the 35 ownership for me

when things are good (and working) its fine

soon as you hit a problem, nissan dont want to know, shocking really


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd be interested in what happens if a UK Infiniti packs up?

Bet they won't be testing the fuel then:flame:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> I'd be interested in what happens if a UK Infiniti packs up?
> 
> Bet they won't be testing the fuel then:flame:


thats very true

may rock up in an import Cube with aftermarket muffler and see what happens :smokin::chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

matty32 said:


> thats very true
> 
> may rock up in an import Cube with aftermarket muffler and see what happens :smokin::chuckle:


people modify Cubes?

Course they do;I bet there is one out there with an RB26..............


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> people modify Cubes?
> 
> Course they do;I bet there is one out there with an RB26..............


very popular cars to modify

can get bodykits, new grills, wheels, mufflers lots 

:smokin:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> I'd be interested in what happens if a UK Infiniti packs up?
> 
> Bet they won't be testing the fuel then:flame:


Are you sure about that? I have had way better service in respect of my purchase of a Micra for my mum and dad a couple of months ago than I have ever had in respect of my GTR.

I don't think Nissan get the target market and what they will and absolutely will not put up with. It seems to me that people who were responsible for selling or supporting Qashqai's one week suddenly find themselves looking after GTR customers. In other markets perhaps any rough edges are smoothed by having a proactive dealer network who really understand good customer service, clearly that isn't going to happen in the UK.

It isn't good enough to wake up everyday scared to drive your car because if anything goes wrong unexpectedly you expect a battle to enforce your legal rights let alone get what might be good customer service.

No matter how good the car is when it works, I couldn't hand on heart recommend it to anyone given all the aftersales issues I and others have experienced. I truly fear for residual values, especially of the MY2011.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

It's interesting Nissan has chosen to differentiate it's other more expensive cars using the Infiniti brand, which has a bespoke dealer network....and is an 'all about service and the client' brand. I may pay a dealership a visit...........

I agree with you that Nissan, and particularly some HPCs, are struggling to get the client base. Chewed a staff member at my local HPC recently

Impossible, probably, but I wonder if we could get some intel on warranty claims treatment on the posh side?






AndyE14 said:


> Are you sure about that? I have had way better service in respect of my purchase of a Micra for my mum and dad a couple of months ago than I have ever had in respect of my GTR.
> 
> I don't think Nissan get the target market and what they will and absolutely will not put up with. It seems to me that people who were responsible for selling or supporting Qashqai's one week suddenly find themselves looking after GTR customers. In other markets perhaps any rough edges are smoothed by having a proactive dealer network who really understand good customer service, clearly that isn't going to happen in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> It isn't good enough to wake up everyday scared to drive your car because if anything goes wrong unexpectedly you expect a battle to enforce your legal rights let alone get what might be good customer service.
> 
> No matter how good the car is when it works, I couldn't hand on heart recommend it to anyone given all the aftersales issues I and others have experienced. I truly fear for residual values, especially of the MY2011.


Really? You are actually scared to drive it? 

It may just be me, but I find that completely over the top for the risk involved ffs.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I looked into Reading Infiniti servicing mine. They can do it but charge too much.(18 months ago)

Looked into buying a G37S. Nice showroom and slick salesman but depreciation and difficulty selling them on is the killer. Radar cruise control amd memory seats should also be on the GTR.

IMO it would make more sense to only sell the GTR using Infiniti dealers but they need more than 1!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

countvonc said:


> Really? You are actually scared to drive it?
> 
> It may just be me, but I find that completely over the top for the risk involved ffs.


A slight exaggeration maybe, but my car has sat in its garage since it was returned to me almost 3 weeks ago (with damage and all). Really if you stop and think about any number of incidents that wouldn't bother you terribly in any other car because you would be looking at effective customer service responses or at the very least not looking at ludicrous "repair" costs it is enough to bring you out in a cold sweat.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

You could go down the route of asking for your money back full stop. This way the dealer will be dragged square into the mix where maybe at present they are taking a step away


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> You could go down the route of asking for your money back full stop. This way the dealer will be dragged square into the mix where maybe at present they are taking a step away


That is what I would be doing if it happened to me. I am now locked into a delivery of a 2011 model I no longer want, but in the event of anything not being perfect with the new car it will be rejected faster than you can say "can I have my money back?".

I have been way too reasonable thus far in my interactions with Nissan and any reasonableness beyond that which is strictly legally required ended for me last week.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I was wondering what happened to this thread. Did Nissan give in after the fuel tests? It all seems to have gone quite.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If Nissan doesn´t help you out....i have a complete perfect working 5000km old engine for sale...:wavey::wavey:


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Very interesting thread, looking forward to a conclusion if there is one


----------

